# Find Interest Rate %



## Muthukrishnan V (Thursday at 7:08 AM)

Find Interest Rate %.xlsxABCDEFG1Excel 3652Find Interest Rate % 3Principal 
amountinterest Rate %Period in MonthsPrincipal 
Compounding 
every 3 monthsMaturity value430,000Formula Required2433,66256Peincipal amout matures at the end of 24 months7Interest applied every 3 months8Principal is compounded every 3 months9Request formula in C2 for the above exampleSheet1


----------



## Dave Patton (Yesterday at 1:28 AM)

Check Excel's help for information on the functions.
Ensure that the factors and calculations are consistent with the rules in your jurisdiction.

consider
T202301a.xlsmABCDEF1Principal
amountinterest Rate %2 yearsInterest
Compounding
every 3 monthsMaturity value230,000.001.450%33,662.00330,000.005.80%33,662.00455.8%2bCell FormulasRangeFormulaC2C2=RATE(2*4,,B2,-F2,0,0.02)C3C3=C2*4F3F3=FV(C3/4,2*4,,-B3)C5C5=C2*4


----------



## Flashbond (Yesterday at 2:13 AM)

With generic compound interest formula:

```
=4*((33662/30000)^(1/(2*4))-1)
```
2 is for 2-year period. 4 is for, interest will be applied 4 times in a year.


----------



## kvsrinivasamurthy (Yesterday at 3:31 AM)

P(principle)A(amount)R(for 1 year)T(in Months)3000033662?24Compounded every 3 months


R5.80 Formula =100*(((B2/A2)^(3/D2))-1)*4


----------



## Muthukrishnan V (Today at 1:03 AM)

Great.  Thank you M/s. Dave Patton, Flashbond and K.V. Srinivasamurthy sirs,


----------

